# State Specific exam info



## Road Guy

We are trying to build a state specific FAQ thread that would contain specific information for each state.

For example I think some states will not allow you take into the exam 6 minute solutions and other material.

I think it would be a benefit to future exam takers if we could help each other out and have some state specific exam info. Also if you know a good hotel close to the exam site, or anything else logistics wise please state that as well.

We will clean up the thread when we have enough information to build the FAQ thread.

Thanks to Chris for the idea..

Here is some more specifics we could go with (thanks to jr for the idea)

_Quality of Location_

Materials Allowed

Materials Expressedly Forbidden

Parking

Hotel/Travel Accomodations

Places to Eat (during break)


----------



## DVINNY

West Virginia - you can't bring alchohol into the exam. DIAZWV tried. (j/k)

Seriously, in WV you can bring in anything as long as it is bound. If you prepare your own notes, they must be in pen and bound in at least a 3-ring binder. No loose paper at all, no cell phones, electronic devices, etc. etc.

WV's room is an interior room with great lighting and no windows, but is on 2nd floor. There is an elevator.

There are 8 foot tables with two candidates per table, plenty of room really. Room temp is always on the cooler side which is perfect, if you get cold, bring a zip-up sweatshirt. Room has NO clock, remember to bring a watch. I forgot.

Parking in the garage is $3. The mall is next door with a food court to eat lunch at.

Holiday Inn Express is about 150 yards from test site, I stayed there and parked there too.

WV needs a 2nd test site in Morgantown. I feel really bad for someone from Wheeling or Martinsburg having to go to Charleston to take the exam. That is only site as of now. FE is in both Charleston and Morgantown.

SIDEBAR: I took many problems out of PPI's sample exam and NCEES sample exam, zeroxed them and worked out the answers next to the problem, then arranged the problems in the binders by discipline. I only had one problem that was almost identical from the 6 min solutions, but many others helped get me started in the right direction.


----------



## VA_Env_Engr

Virginia lets you bring any number of reference material as long as its bound or in a 3 ring binder. As DVINNY said, in Northern VA test center, there are 2 examinees on each table. The table is pretty big, so you have plenty of room for your material. The temp was fine, but lighting wasn't all that good. One other problem with this test site is that there is nothing within walking distance for lunch, although the parking is free. Don't know about the proximity of good hotels in the area since I didn't live that far.


----------



## Flyer_PE

Illinois has the standard restrictions on cell phones, pagers, etc. They also prohibit compilations of solved problems such as the 6 Minute Solutions, the NCEES sample problems and solutions. They also prohibit the NCEES FE reference handbook.

The test site for the April '07 exam was in the lower levels of a senior citizen apartment complex. The test room is on the second floor and there is an elevator. The layout was 2 examinees per 8-ft table. The room I was in had no clock.

There is no food within walking distance and I didn't see any vending machines either. The ISPE was selling sandwiches for lunch.

Parking was free and there was a small shuttle bus to assist with transporting books to/from the car.

If you're not familiar with the area, I would strongly advise taking a drive by the site prior to the exam date. The interchange there is not very user friendly and Chicago rush hour is a bad time to be trying to figure it out for the first time.

Jim


----------



## snickerd3

IFR_Pilot said:


> Illinois has the standard restrictions on cell phones, pagers, etc. They also prohibit compilations of solved problems such as the 6 Minute Solutions, the NCEES sample problems and solutions. They also prohibit the NCEES FE reference handbook.
> The test site for the April '07 exam was in the lower levels of a senior citizen apartment complex. The test room is on the second floor and there is an elevator. The layout was 2 examinees per 8-ft table. The room I was in had no clock.
> 
> There is no food within walking distance and I didn't see any vending machines either. The ISPE was selling sandwiches for lunch.
> 
> Parking was free and there was a small shuttle bus to assist with transporting books to/from the car.
> 
> If you're not familiar with the area, I would strongly advise taking a drive by the site prior to the exam date. The interchange there is not very user friendly and Chicago rush hour is a bad time to be trying to figure it out for the first time.
> 
> Jim



The test in Illinois is offered in several locations besides the Chicago Area. I took it in Champaign. There was also a southern IL location as well.

I took the Oct 2006 PE exam. The test location was a hotel..slightly on the older side, very narrow wooden table only like 18inches wide. Two people per table. Looks like we were in the breakfast/cocktail room. The proctors said the room was larger than the last time.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I took my exam in April '06 in Northfield, VT (Norwich U). It's the only site in the state.

I don't recall any specific rules beyond the general NCEES requirements. There wasn't any funny business that went on. I can't report much on the exam site because they moved it off campus last minute. It wasn't at the typical site.

There were a couple places in town where you could get some lunch or extra batteries if you needed. It would have been farther to get to these places if the test was given on the university campus.

EDIT: In the event they offer it where I took it again, here is my take. It was at the Masonic Temple right on the main drag in Northfield. There strangely wasn't really any on site parking there. You had to park on the street either in front of the building or on a residential side street. I got there at 6:50 AM and was among the first to arrive and it was still a pain.

The test is given in a meeting room in the basement. There are several rows of plain 8 foot tables, 2 examinees to a table. The room was fairly comfortable. The lighting was poor and it got a little stuffy after a while. Outside noise wasn't a big issue, but if construction or something was going on on Main St., you woulda heard it. Restrooms were located just outside the exam room.


----------



## jroyce

Pennsylvania - You can bring in whatever information you would like to bring in as long as it is bound or in a three ring binder. No loose leaf paper. 6 minutes solutions and NCEES sample problems are all fine. Don't really have a problem if there is stuff written in the books either in pencil but I would recommend writing everything in pen just in case. I was at the Harrisburg site though so I'm not sure about the other sites. Also the Harrisburg site is on a college campus so there is food (cafeteria) across the campus but the parking lot is closer so I would recommend bringing your food. Not a far walk to the building so it isnt a big deal to carry your references. No charge for parking. Bathrooms were close so it isn't a far walk to the bathroom.

The hotels are a little bit away but still close enough to get there in a few minutes (10-15).

You have a table all to your self. Probably a 6-8 ft table (some were smaller). All your materials had to be under your table or on top of the table. No aisle way references. No pager, cell phones standard restrictions. Must use there pencils so don't even bring your own in. Room is quiet and comfortable. Regular cushioned office type chairs. The only problem was it was way to quiet. The only noise was the proctors whispering to each other and that was kind of annoying.

Again this was the Harrisburg site. I am not sure about the other sites.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Oh yeah - the lodging comments reminded me...

If you are taking the test in VT, the easiest place to find a motel and dinner the night before is in Montpelier, which is about 10-12 miles on local roads from the site.


----------



## Dark Knight

Puerto Rico had two sites for the October 2006 test: Mayaguez and Guayama.

You can bring anything to the test as long as it is binded. No loose papers and you will be OK. References? Bring them... on as long as you know how to use them there are no limits.

The proctors were pretty strict but tried not to bother too much ( I took it in Mayaguez). I remember I had chocolates, mini Snickers, and before we started the afternoon I opened one to take away the taste of lunch. The guy two tables behind me, who knows me from school, called me: "Hey Luis....throw me one!!!!." I did and then another guy asked me for one and a few more did the same. I emptied my mini Snickers bag but it was fun...chocolates flying thru the room( I saved a couple). The lady proctor for our section came and looked at me. I thought I was in trouble but she just asked me a chocolate bar for her. She was laughing because she knew she scared me.

The most annoying thing was the voice of the lady in charge. She sounded like the Concentration Camps movies. "Candidates...you have 1 hour left"....ughhhh...she was creepy. Ahhh....it was cold in the room so P.R.s...take a jacket to the test.

Other than that everything was OK.


----------



## Dleg

GUAM (and Northern Mariana Islands)

Quality of Location - The Oct. 06 exam was given at the Mariott Hotel in Tumon. It was an OK test site, except for a couple of things: One, they used those skinny little hotel conference tables, so there was no space to spread books out in front of you - only to your sides. Two, there was a wedding reception at the hotel that same day, so they had to move us to another room after lunch. That was pretty disruptive - having to pack all your books up and move again.

Materials Allowed - I had no trouble taking in any of the sample exams. Also, I had no trouble for all the hand-written notes that I had placed in the margins of my ENVRM and other references. I was also able to bring in a small ruler.

Materials Expressedly Forbidden - I had some trouble in the weeks leading up to the exam with tabs - Guam PEALS initially said that tabs were not allowed, in the letter they sent out to all examinees. This was about 3 weeks shy of the exam, and there was no way I was going to let that go without questioning. It turned out that they had somehow mixed up the PE and FE exam rules, which say you can't tab the reference manual they give you during the FE exam. So they allowed tabs on the PE exam. I used the colorful little flexible tabls made by Post-It, and just to be sure, I taped them down to the page the week before the exam to make them "permanent." Hopefully the tab issue will not be a problem with future exams on Guam now.

Places to Eat (during break) - The hotel itself has an excellent restaurant (or two). As I recall it was around $20 for the main buffet lunch, in a nice room with a beautiful view. It was a good chance to relax a little and chat with the other examinees.

Proctors: The Guam PEALS personnel administered the exam themselves, and were courteous and reasonable. They kept a close eye on us and even took one guy's calculator away, but they asked the room if anyone would lend him a replacement, and just about everyone's hand went up. So the guy was able to take the test. They didn't follow us to the bathroom or anything like that (would have been tough, though, since we were all men, and they were all women)


----------



## ctiedt

IFR_Pilot said:


> Illinois has the standard restrictions on cell phones, pagers, etc. They also prohibit compilations of solved problems such as the 6 Minute Solutions, the NCEES sample problems and solutions. They also prohibit the NCEES FE reference handbook.
> The test site for the April '07 exam was in the lower levels of a senior citizen apartment complex. The test room is on the second floor and there is an elevator. The layout was 2 examinees per 8-ft table. The room I was in had no clock.
> 
> There is no food within walking distance and I didn't see any vending machines either. The ISPE was selling sandwiches for lunch.
> 
> Parking was free and there was a small shuttle bus to assist with transporting books to/from the car.
> 
> If you're not familiar with the area, I would strongly advise taking a drive by the site prior to the exam date. The interchange there is not very user friendly and Chicago rush hour is a bad time to be trying to figure it out for the first time.
> 
> Jim



I agree with Jim. One thing I would like to mention is that I had read in the past that some places only allow you to have a few books on the table at a time and the rest had to be on the floor in a box or something. We had to pull everything out and place it on the table. Some people had brought those metal book ends to use on the table which seemed like a good idea. I am just glad the table held with all of the books I brought with me!

They also said that had said that other kinds of PE review or PE Test prep books were not allowed, only the CERM.


----------



## TXengrChickPE

Any info on Texas? Specifically Houston. I live about 35 miles from the test site, and I'm trying to decide if it's worth getting a hotel for the night before. I figure that 35 miles will take a minimum of 1hr, probably closer to 1.5hr on a Friday morning. I don't know if I wanna do that drive and then have to take the exam!

Also, I need to figure out how to get my caffeine during the exam. I am SERIOUSLY addicted (as in, I get withdrawel headaches and the shakes if I go without caffeine for more than 2.5hrs or so) so, I normally take a lunch bag filled with ice packs and cans of soda wherever I go. Does anyone think I'd be able to get away with that for the exam? The other option is something like no-doz, but I'd much rather have my soda. I realize that the best option would be to kick the caffeine habit, but with my current schedule, that just ain't gonna happen...

Finally, other than electronics and loose paper, is anything banned in TX (like 6-minute solutions)? I know I could just wait til I get my instructions, but I don't wanna get used to studying with the solutions books and then not be able to use them.

Thanks


----------



## Tiger

Took the test in Baton Rouge, Louisiana at the River Center. Here is what I remember:

1. General - Parking was easy - $5. Two examinees per table. The table was very large with plenty of room to get comfortable. The chairs were slightly padded, which was nice. It was pretty quiet in there as well.

2. Books and Extra Material - All books were allowed, including solution manuals. I also brought in a 3 ring binder with all my personal notes and collection of graphs and charts. It was stated on the entrace paperwork that no loose papers were allowed, but anything bound was fine. They didn't waiver from this.

3. They carefully checked all calculators. Make sure you have the right one. (I brought two in case mine died...)

4. They only thing that they didn't allow me to have was my small (I mean very small) digital kitchen timer/clock. I had used the same clock while taking all my practice tests, so I was dissappointed to put it away. I had my watch on, so no big deal. Also, I staged my MERM and a few other references on the table, and left everything else in the suitcase. This was what most people did and the proctors had no problems with it.

5. As for food and snacks, I packed my lunch with water, powerade, a sandwich and lots of snacks. I made sure that I had snacks of a non messy variety for easy eating during the test. They only thing they asked was that you not leave bottles of liquid on the table (duh). I left my lunchbag in an easily accessible location. I was definitely thankful for the snacks come 10am!

6. Downtown BR has restaurants, but nothing that you could get in and out of that easily in an hour. Most people hung around outside and ate either a lunch they brought or something they bought from the concession stand (which they did open at lunchtime). Not sure what all was available, but if you didn't bring anything I am sure it was better than nothing.

Also, I am a local resident so I didn't have any out of town travel to arrange. There is for sure two hotels downtown, but LSU isn't that far away (less than 5 miles) and there are lots of hotels in and around campus.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Tina

I took the test in San Diego, CA. It was at the Convention Center, so lots of parking available. There are also lots of places to eat in the area. And there's a hotel right across the street. However I didn't stay there.

We were allowed to bring our notes and any books we wanted. Notes had to be in three-ring binders. No cell phones etc. And only approved calculators.

I thought it was a little cool in the room, so if you freeze easily bring a jacket.

Food and drinks were not allowed on the table but if you really couldn't go without you were allowed to take your food/drink to the restroom area.


----------



## Sschell

SAN DIEGO, CA--

Put you reference materials in a cart with wheels! I had to cary my 40 lb crate over half a mile from the nearest parking to the test!


----------



## sceriana

Orlando, FL -

If you're taking it at the Orlando Convention Center, there is plenty of parking (which is $10 by the way), but once you're out of the car, be prepared to walk. Including up and down stairs (or elevator thankfully). It is quite a walk, so don't forget anything, do bring some sort of cart to wheel your material, and do leave your cell phone in the car unless you want to leave it on the table with everybody elses. But it is quite a haul!


----------



## slade9

Georgia Civil PE:

Are we alowed to bring a 3-ring binder with problems and solutions that _we_ solved? This would be much more helpful to me than trying to find a solution to a problem in the CERM.


----------



## IlPadrino

Eugene, Oregon (Lane Events Center) was a straightforward exam site. Plenty of parking and a walk of no more than 200m to your seat. The tables were sufficiently large and spread out. The proctors were reasonable and polite. Bathrooms were just outside the exam room. No problems with traffic in the morning. There was plenty of time to drive somewhere for lunch (I went to downtown Eugene) but nowhere within walking distance (at least that I could tell). I know some will tell you to bring a lunch to the exam, but I appreciated the time to clear my head before the second half.


----------



## rayray91

TXengrChick said:


> Any info on Texas? Specifically Houston. I live about 35 miles from the test site, and I'm trying to decide if it's worth getting a hotel for the night before. I figure that 35 miles will take a minimum of 1hr, probably closer to 1.5hr on a Friday morning. I don't know if I wanna do that drive and then have to take the exam!
> Also, I need to figure out how to get my caffeine during the exam. I am SERIOUSLY addicted (as in, I get withdrawel headaches and the shakes if I go without caffeine for more than 2.5hrs or so) so, I normally take a lunch bag filled with ice packs and cans of soda wherever I go. Does anyone think I'd be able to get away with that for the exam? The other option is something like no-doz, but I'd much rather have my soda. I realize that the best option would be to kick the caffeine habit, but with my current schedule, that just ain't gonna happen...
> 
> Finally, other than electronics and loose paper, is anything banned in TX (like 6-minute solutions)? I know I could just wait til I get my instructions, but I don't wanna get used to studying with the solutions books and then not be able to use them.
> 
> Thanks


Houston: You can bring any bound material in that you would like. No writing instruments of any kind, nothing written in pencil, erasers, phones... etc. I've heard rumors that you can only take in 10 books, but nobody was checking and I couldn't find it in writing anywhere. Unless you are taking Transportation or Structures you probably won't need that many books. To be on the safe side, I punched holes in my 6 minute solutions and put them all in one ring binder. Make sure your calculator is on the list. They actually compared it to a photo of one. If you accidentally bring in something illegal, turn it over to the proctor before the exam. Don't chance it!

The exam is usually at the Reliant Center, but the Houston Grand Prix was going on (yes, loud racecars going around a track during the exam) so it was on the club level of the stadium. They handed out earplugs, but the noise wasn't as bad as everyone thought it would be.

I live 20 minutes away, gave myself an hour, and I got there in plenty of time. There were tons of people already there waiting outside. I think we had to be there at 7 or 7:30, so the traffic wasn't that bad. I'd give yourself at least an hour though and map out a back way just in case there's a wreck. Also, you might want to weigh out the difference between getting a good night sleep in your own bed vs getting up a little earlier. Had to pay for parking and it was across the street.

You can bring snacks in as long as they aren't distracting. You can take in drinks if they have a screw top. I took a coke, water, and lifesavers. A friend of mine brought energy bars. I also took advil incase I got a headache. I'd bring your lunch. There are a few places to eat, but I wouldn't want to risk being late. It was nice out so alot of people were eating at their cars/pick-ups.


----------



## Tina

sschellhase said:


> SAN DIEGO, CA--
> Put you reference materials in a cart with wheels! I had to cary my 40 lb crate over half a mile from the nearest parking to the test!


Hey, you were in San Diego, too ? Cool, maybe I saw you.


----------



## Road Guy

it would be good to get some updated info from your state while this is fresh in your mind


----------



## chavez

Oklahoma

Quality of Location

Location was easy to find, traffic flow into area was nice as well. Room clean, well laid out, nice enough environment for test taking.

Materials Allowed

Any all per the rules and regulations laid out by NCEES policies (i.e. - must be bound, no loose leaf)

Personally, i made sure all my notes etc...were in ink or photocopied - not sure what the exact policies or state to state policies might be; i played it safe.

Materials Expressedly Forbidden

Loose Leaf, anything else discussed on the NCEES policies.

Parking

Was supposed to be $2.00 (ended up being free). Easy to find, plenty spaces.

Hotel/Travel Accomodations

Plenty of area hotels at a decent rate (this year, $60-90 / night)

Places to Eat (during break) 

Some nearby, facility had a cafeteria downstairs w/ plenty of options, chinese, chic-fil-a, salads, sandwhich, etc.

I believe the proctor indicated it WOULD NOT be available for anyone taking exams on Saturday.


----------



## TXengrChickPE

Houston, TX (Reliant Center)

Room: Lighting was adequate, but the chairs were uncomfortable (like stackable banquet chairs you get from a crappy caterer). Room was easy to get to, it's upstairs but there are escalators. Bathrooms right outside the exam room. The tables inside the room were too close together. Proctors were barely able to walk between tables without knocking stuff off. They were careful, and the one in my section was thankfully skinny, but it was annoying. *edit* Temperature was ok. I was cold, but I'm always cold. Most people seemed to be pretty comfortable in normal clothes. */edit*

Materials allowed: Somewhere on TX webpage is says no penciled notes, but I saw people with whole notebooks of penciled stuff and they didn't have problems with it. The did say we couldn't have our books standing up on the table, which was a surprise. It was annoying because I had gotten used to having my binders in a crate, which I had to put on the floor. Also, clocks were not allowed on the table, had to be on the floor.

Expressly forbidden: no surprises here.

Parking: $8 for the day. I think there was adequate parking for the examinees, but saw lots of people coming in for other events who had trouble. I was asked 3 times during break if I was leaving because people wanted my spot.

Hotels: Lots of hotels located within a few miles. I paid just over $100 for Comfort Suites. If I had not required a room with a frig and microwave, I could've gotten a room for around $80-90. There are a few in the area for less than $60... not recommended!

Places to eat: I wouldn't plan on leaving for lunch. You'd probably have to pay a second parking fee (and maybe not find a spot when you get back) and I don't really know what's close. Bring a cooler, you can even bring it into the exam room with you if you want.


----------



## csb

Wyoming

Quality of Location

It was at the UW extension building near the fairgrounds in Casper. There were two of us at each table, which were a pretty good size and hard chairs like everyone had back in elementary school. There was a clock on the wall and the restrooms were directly outside the room.

Materials Allowed

Pretty much everything. Post-it tabs were fine and pencil notes were fine. Solution manuals, textbooks, etc. were all allowed.

Materials Expressedly Forbidden

The only thing mentioned was looseleaf paper.

Parking

Free. No parking on the south side of the building.

Hotel/Travel Accomodations

I booked at the Holiday Inn Express, because I thought it was going to be at Casper College. The giant block of hotels at the south end of town are about 7 miles from the site it was at this year. No clue if it will be there next year. Book early, because it seems like the Fall PE and the state volleyball tournament are destined to always be held together, in addition to the energy boom making hotel rooms in short availability. Bring earplugs.

Places to Eat (during break)

I brought my lunch, but I think there were maybe some places nearby. I know for sure there was a grocery store up the street and maybe a Taco John's. It's on the northern edge of Casper, so there wasn't a whole lot.


----------



## Jennifer Price

Orlando, Florida

*Quality of Location*

The convention center was set up where you had to park in the back of the center and walk forever to the room. It took me about 15 minutes to walk from the car to the testing location (thankfully I had a hand cart but I did see a lot of people dragging their materials). I was freezing in the morning and sweating in the afternoon (sat under a vent...had layered clothes on though). We each had a table to ourselves which was nice.

The seats were surprisingly padded, although I brought a cushion with me which helped a bit as well.

The main proctor put a tiny digital clock at the front of the room that the people in the back could not see (even with binoculars). I was on the second row, so I saw it fine but I also had a watch with me.

_*Materials Allowed*_

Anything as long as it was bound. My proctor didn't check for loose papers but some of the other proctors went book by book. Hand-written material in pencil was okay as well. I brought in all of my problems with solved answers with no problem.

They also checked very stringently the calculators. If the calculator was not on the list, you had to give it to your proctor. I also brought my angles/straight-edges and I saw several people with scales.

Post-it notes were ok too (many in the room had their books tabbed with the post-it notes). I had permanent tabs on my material so they wouldn't fall off in the studying and traveling process.

*Materials Expressedly Forbidden*

Cell phones, hoods on jackets, watches on the tables, drinks on tables

*Parking*

At the back of the convention center with a $10 charge.

_*Hotel/Travel Accomodations*_

Tons of hotels in the area. I booked early and was about 2 miles from the site. Unfortunately, it was the time of Halloween Horror nights so there were tons of tourist in the area.

*Places to Eat (during break) *

My hubby brought me lunch but I do know there were several fast food restaurants around. The convention center also had a restaurant in it (although it was on the complete opposite side from the testing room). We were allowed food and drink in the testing room, although we had to keep the drink on the floor.


----------



## Brianne

Quality of Location

Fine location, fans are a little loud so I used earplugs, my Friday table was splintered and I kept getting my shirt caught on it. The chairs were awful, bought a pillow that evening for the next day's test.

Materials Allowed

Anything bound. People put their full crates up on the tables as bookcases.

Materials Expressedly Forbidden

Two of my surveying books (120 solved problems and Practice Exams) were confiscated along with those of many, many others because they are "bound" with staples. I was boiling mad, but the test was so hard they probably wouldn't have helped me at all. I picked up one of each from the stacks of confiscated books at the end of the test.

Also, someone two seats down from me got kicked out on Friday for having the wrong calculator.

Parking

$12 for preferred, $8 for general. Preferred isn't that much closer, you still have to walk at least a half mile to the buildings at the Fairplex they used for the test.

Hotel/Travel Accomodations

Overpriced Sheraton Suites is attached to the Pomona Fairplex. I stayed at the Red Roof Inn in San Dimas which was only ten minutes from the Fairplex. It was $140 total for the two nights, had free wi-fi, and wasn't horribly dirty.

Places to Eat (during break)

There's a couple booths (Hot Dog on a Stick?) next to the testing buildings. Most people bring their own. No time to leave the Fairplex and come back.


----------



## cement

^^ I'm guessing that was the LA area?


----------



## grownupsara

I took the exam in Maryland.

Location: State Fairgrounds in Timonium

Parking: Free, and the large lot is right in front of the building. There seemed to be plenty of parking for everyone.

Testing Site: A big expo-hall style room in the 4H building. It was kind of industrial with high ceilings and high-bay lighting, and everyone was in the one space. The tables were long, rectangular banquet-style and there were two people at each table. It wasn't crowded, but you didn't have a ton of space either. I thought the room was kind of stuffy and warm.

Test Policies: No handwritten notes (I photocopied my prac problems and put them in 3 ring binder); they checked calculators very closely, books not so much. All of my books and bound materials were allowed in. You were NOT allowed to have crates on the tables. Wristwatches had to be worn and not on the table. No jackets or wheeled carts were allowed at the table (they had spots to put them in the back of the room). Beverages were allowed but had to be left on the floor. The paperwork from Md before the test said no food, but in the exam they said snacks had to be on the floor, so they maybe did allow some.

Bathrooms: Entry to them directly from the testing room. They were kind of scary and there were a bunch of dead yellowjackets all over the place.

Chairs: Folding chairs with padded seats. Not super comfortable, but not too bad either.

Noise: I should have brought earplugs. The building itself wasn't too noisy, but I was seated towards the back by all the double doors and kept getting distracted by them opening and closing.

Hotels: I stayed at a Hampton Inn, but there were several others nearby. I'm glad I came in the night before - it took me almost 2 hours to drive up from the DC area.

Food: There are some fast food options nearby. Some of them are set back from the road, so I would just look them up on google ahead of time so you know where you're going.

Overall, despite having some pretty strict rules, the people giving the exam were all very nice and helpful. They seemed to have enough people working there that everything went pretty quickly (i.e. checking in, collecting tests, etc.).


----------



## slates

*Honolulu Hawaii, Hawaii Convention Center*

*Quality of Location*

Big bright room with large individual tables which the let you place your crates/boxes on. Comfortable padded chairs, Two clocks in front of the room. Friendly proctors, one actually helped find a caluculator for someone who brought an unapproved model. We were supposed to be checked in by 7:15 but they didn't open the doors and allow admittance until shortly after that. Traffic leaving was brutal but that's pretty much the norm.

*Materials Allowed*

Hawaii Board follows NCEES policies (i.e. - must be bound, no loose leaf)

No checking of material coming through the door, but the proctors circled throughout the exam, I didn't see or hear of anything being taken from anyone.

*Materials Expressedly Forbidden*

Loose Leaf, anything else discussed on the NCEES policies.

*Parking*

$5.00 , plenty of spaces early in the morning and close to the escalator.

*Hotel/Travel Accomodations*

Didn't stay in one but there are a few for people coming from the outer islands.

*Places to Eat (during break) *

There was a concession stand and snack machines in the lobby, not sure if they operate if no other functions are taking place. There are other places within walking distance.


----------



## rudy

Austin, TX

Quality of Location: The Convention Center downtown. Location was ok. The only thing was that there was a Spine conference going on. They served lunch on the other side of one of the walls. I was on the other side of the room, so I didn't hear anything, but I don't know if those nearer that wall were bothered.

Materials Allowed: Anything bound.

Materials Expressedly Forbidden: Anything not bound, the usual (cell phones, non-approved calculators). I saw on the Texas PE yahoo groups that one person got removed from the exam room 3 hours into the exam because his backup calculator had some of the letters missing (due to wear-and-tear).

Parking: $7 at the Convention Center parking garage; two blocks away from Convention Center

Hotel/Travel Accomodations: Live in town, so don't know much about hotel/travel. There are a few hotels down the street from the Convention Center. But since they are downtown; they will be a bit pricey (would say in the $150 range). The Convention Center is right off Interstate 35; there are some less expensive hotels off I-35, a few miles to the south (would say in the $80 range).

Places to Eat (during break): Iron Works BBQ, right next to Convention Center, but it gets full, especially when there is a Conference going on. Best bet is to bring your own lunch since time is limited.


----------



## squishles10

rudy said:


> I saw on the Texas PE yahoo groups that one person got removed from the exam room 3 hours into the exam because his backup calculator had some of the letters missing (due to wear-and-tear).


That's bullsh*t. Nowhere does it say you have to have a pristine calculator, and what do they expect after all these months? And it's a freaking backup!!!


----------



## Mike in Gastonia

squishles10 said:


> That's bullsh*t. Nowhere does it say you have to have a pristine calculator, and what do they expect after all these months? And it's a freaking backup!!!


Yeah, that sounds fishy, but remember we're only hearing one side of the story second or third hand............


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

^ Yeah, if the button that wore off originally said "graph" or "store data" I could see where the problem might be.


----------



## rudy

Another person posted on the Texas PE Yahoo web page concerning calculator incident. Apparently, the incident(s) took place in Houston -- with 2 other people being thrown out due to calculator issues. Anybody else take the test in Houston? TXengrChick, did you notice anything?


----------



## knelli

Wisconsin

Quality of Location

Platteville - Very small town pop 10,000 not much traffic, easy to navigate.

Large tables, open space, fairly quiet but bring ear plugs

Materials Allowed

Open book, for the PE I brought in everything, NCEES study materials and 3 ring bound stuff.

Materials Expressedly Forbidden

Only as specified by NCEES

Parking

Free, on the street, I parked right across from the test center

Hotel/Travel Accomodations

Must have a car, little public transportation, cheap hotels

Places to Eat (during break) 

On campus, close, good food, reasonable

Anyone have information on Minnesota?? Can you bring in 3 ring binders and NCEES study material?


----------



## Slugger926

rayray91 said:


> It was nice out so alot of people were eating at their cars/pick-ups.


I just got an idea on how to pay for some super tailgating equipment. A person could probably setup a Tailgate BBQ stand at the parking lot of the PE test. Charge $10 or so per plate at lunch, and make sure the food is prepared for everyone when they come out for lunch. Charge $1.50 for drinks. It wouldn't take many exams to pay for a nice tailgating setup.


----------



## IlPadrino

Slugger926 said:


> I just got an idea on how to pay for some super tailgating equipment. A person could probably setup a Tailgate BBQ stand at the parking lot of the PE test. Charge $10 or so per plate at lunch, and make sure the food is prepared for everyone when they come out for lunch. Charge $1.50 for drinks. It wouldn't take many exams to pay for a nice tailgating setup.


Imagine the effects of some quick-acting food poisoning!


----------



## C-Dog

*Connecticut*

Only gives the test in one location. Recently is has been either the Harftford Civic Center or Rentschier Field Club House. I took the FE (4/07) at the Rent and the PE (10/07) at HCC.

Quality of Location

*Harftford Civic Center* - Terrible. Old tables, poor lighting.

*Rentschier Field Club House *- Good. Late afternoon sun shines on tables, which can be a distraction.

Materials Allowed

Anything bound. No stapled stuff

Materials Expressedly Forbidden

Only as specified by NCEES

Parking

*Harftford Civic Center* - $30 - I got there @ 6:30 and left after 6:30. Probably cheaper places to park, but I went for ease.

*Rentschier Field Club House* - Free

Hotel/Travel Accomodations

*Harftford Civic Center* - Pleanty of Hotels and transportation options

*Rentschier Field Club House *- Pleanty of Hotels, probably need car or taxi.

Places to Eat (during break) 

*Harftford Civic Center *- Pleanty of options

*Rentschier Field Club House* - Bring a lunch.


----------



## roadwreck

^^

$30 to park?!?!?!? WTF? Tell me it was valet and they washed and waxed your car for you while you took the exam.


----------



## az-pyro

Phoenix Arizona

Quality of Location

North Phoenix Baptist Church: Good

Seating is 2 people at each 6 foot table. Room is well lit and temperature was moderate.

Materials Allowed

Anything bound including 3 ring binders.

Materials Expressedly Forbidden

Only as specified by NCEES

Parking

Free parking on site.

Hotel/Travel Accommodations

Residential area so not many places to stay close to test center.

Places to Eat (during break)

Small snack bar on site that serves sandwiches and hamburgers.

Not many restaurants Located close to test center.

Recommend you bring a lunch.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

> Harftford Civic Center - Terrible. Old tables, poor lighting.


The big arena/shopping mall where the Whalers used to play? rlyflag:

I saw a couple Phish concerts there back in the day. The first I remember because it was the night before my Intro to Envl Engineering final sophomore year. I bought a couple 'special' rice krispy treats there and for reasons I can't explain actually ate on right before my final.

The other time, I drove so I stayed mostly on point. I drove this one guy (who has since died from an OD) with me who bought a bottle of liquid LSD in the parking lot and took way too much for his own good. This guy was a real joy to drive home later.


----------



## C-Dog

VTEnviro said:


> The big arena/shopping mall where the Whalers used to play? rlyflag:
> I saw a couple Phish concerts there back in the day. The first I remember because it was the night before my Intro to Envl Engineering final sophomore year. I bought a couple 'special' rice krispy treats there and for reasons I can't explain actually ate on right before my final.
> 
> The other time, I drove so I stayed mostly on point. I drove this one guy (who has since died from an OD) with me who bought a bottle of liquid LSD in the parking lot and took way too much for his own good. This guy was a real joy to drive home later.


That's it. Except the exam was in the basement below the arena!


----------



## TXengrChickPE

rudy said:


> Another person posted on the Texas PE Yahoo web page concerning calculator incident. Apparently, the incident(s) took place in Houston -- with 2 other people being thrown out due to calculator issues. Anybody else take the test in Houston? TXengrChick, did you notice anything?


Sorry it took me so long to respond... I didn't even realize that someone asked me a question. Anyway, I didn't see anyone get thrown out. But, my brain was so fried by the end of the exam, it would surprise me to find out that there were lots of things that I missed. There were a decent number of people who had calculators and cell phones confiscated before the exam started.


----------



## rayray91

I didn't see anyone get kicked out either.


----------



## fmullner

I took the exam in Cleveland, Ohio at the Masonic Hall on Euclid Avenue in October. Here's what I remember:

Quality of Location

The Auditorium was very large. Each table had two examinees and there was plenty of room for all your stuff. It was fairly quiet, well-lit, and comfortable. I was really happy with the site overall.

Materials Allowed

Everything MUST be in a three-ring binder. Bring a good-sized box for all your stuff. Your materials need to be out of the aisle during the exam.

Materials Expressedly Forbidden

Only the standard NCEES restrictions

Parking

$5 to park in the lot next door which is attended, so that's nice. The actual entrance to the auditorium is around back, so you will need to cart your reference materials a fair distance. Something wheeled would be a good idea (as opposed to the cardboard box that I had).

Hotel/Travel Accomodations

The neighborhood around the exam site isn't all that great, so I wouldn't stay there. Downtown Cleveland is not far, but the hotels are pricey. I stayed in Twinsburg which is in the southeastern suburbs at a Super 8 which was fine. I'd recommend staying somewhere in the burbs and getting to the site EARLY. Rush hour traffic in Cleveland is a nightmare. I got to the site at about 6:20 am and had no problems with traffic, parking, etc.

Places to Eat (during break)

Not much. There's a diner across the street, and that's about it. I brought a sandwich and ate it in my car and read a book. I actually didn't mind being away from the other examinees during the break.


----------



## goingtopass

in South Carolina (Columbia exam site):

they said no hoodies on the paper that went out, but there was a freaking downpour the day we took the exam, so everyone had hooded rainjackets. plus it was FREEZING in the room, so everyone was wearing them. needless to say, that ended up being okay, as long as you didnt wear the hood.

cell phones-the repeated and repeated if you had one, you were going to be dismissed from the exam, even if it was off. same went with your own writing/erasing instruments and unapproved calculators.

we could take in any practice problems and solutions books/notebooks, as long as everything was bound in a 3 ring binder (no staples) and flags were permanent.

we could not have watches unless you were wearing them...you couldnt place them on a table in front of you.

snacks and drinks were allowed, as long as they were kept on the floor.

you could not have highlighters or flags to use during the exam, except the marks/flags you had put on there before the exam.

you could have a straightedge, which i ended up using on graphs and for a page marker while i went between references, since you are not supposed to be writing in your reference books in any way shape or form during the exam. i guess they think you will copy questions, so no underlining stuff that may be helpful as you are working a problem in you references!

hope this helps!


----------



## fmullner

Goingtopass's post reeminded me of two things. No cell phones at all or they'd kick you out of the exam. Also, no timekeeping devices of any kind on the desk. I had a small travel clock that I set up on the corner of my desk, and they made me put it away. This was at the Cleveland, Ohio, exam site.


----------



## tesla314

Seattle testers:

If you're planning to eat at the Center House, check ahead for whether there's any big events scheduled on campus that could lead to large lines.

Case in point, Whirligig is in the Center House this week (April 2011), which means the building will be full of bouncy castles and families with young kids who will all need to eat at about the same time we do.

I'm packing a lunch. :40oz:


----------



## hombre

Re Seattle

Ladyj said that the center house may be closed altogether for renovations. Either way I'll be playing it safe with a brown bag.

Edit - not THAT kind of brown bag ^^


----------



## envirotex

rudy said:


> Austin, TX
> Materials Expressedly Forbidden: Anything not bound, the usual (cell phones, non-approved calculators). I saw on the Texas PE yahoo groups that one person got removed from the exam room 3 hours into the exam because his backup calculator had some of the letters missing (due to wear-and-tear).


They flipped through my books looking for loose paper or tabs. I don't think they really cared too much about writing in pencil, but I highlighted over (almost) everything in pencil anyway. I also brought copies (in a binder) of all of the problems that I worked as practice...


----------



## blybrook PE

Fairbanks, Alaska

Quality of Location

First floor of Gruening (all entrances enter on 2nd); elevators near the room, small area to unload your materials before parking your car. Lockers (with locks) available to store electronics, hats, coats, etc... in the lobby area. Testing desks are approximately 3' square with half walls; comfortable computer chairs. Bring earplugs, the site is also utilized for computer based testing and the computers may be running in the background.

Materials Allowed

Any all per the rules and regulations laid out by NCEES policies (i.e. - must be bound, no loose leaf)

Materials Forbidden

Loose Leaf, anything else discussed on the NCEES policies. I had my practice problems worked out and comb bound. They didn't mind.

Parking

They are not checking the lots regularly to see if you have a daily parking pass ($3) or not, so it is free, but give yourself 5-10 minutes to walk from the lot to the testing site. Longer if you didn't drop your books off first and have to lug them up there. Should be shoveled paths, but expect some slop on the path. Cover your books appropriately.

Hotel/Travel Accommodations

Plenty of area hotels at a decent rate (if you are traveling)

Places to Eat (during break)

Head to the Wood Center, about 50 yards away from Gruening, there's a small food court area upstairs (or pack a lunch). Entire exam room (including lobby) will be locked, so take what you need out of the locker before departing.


----------



## lady_j

hombre said:


> Re Seattle
> Ladyj said that the center house may be closed altogether for renovations. Either way I'll be playing it safe with a brown bag.
> 
> Edit - not THAT kind of brown bag ^^


Seattle testers:

I found out that the food court SHOULD be open (remodelling project on Center House to begin in June), but prepare for long lines due to local events. The starbucks line seems to move rather quickly, however....if you need your buzz.

Good luck everyone! Also, does anyone know if there is any forbidden study material? I checked the state DOL and it appears that the rules include no staples and everything must be bound...but that was it (ie; NCEES and 6 minute solutions were allowed)


----------



## RIPII79

Has anyone taken the exam in Michigan? More specifically, do you know if they'll allow the NCESS sample exam and PPI sample exams during the test?

Thanks,


----------



## speedyox

snickerd3 said:


> IFR_Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illinois has the standard restrictions on cell phones, pagers, etc. They also prohibit compilations of solved problems such as the 6 Minute Solutions, the NCEES sample problems and solutions. They also prohibit the NCEES FE reference handbook.
> The test site for the April '07 exam was in the lower levels of a senior citizen apartment complex. The test room is on the second floor and there is an elevator. The layout was 2 examinees per 8-ft table. The room I was in had no clock.
> 
> There is no food within walking distance and I didn't see any vending machines either. The ISPE was selling sandwiches for lunch.
> 
> Parking was free and there was a small shuttle bus to assist with transporting books to/from the car.
> 
> If you're not familiar with the area, I would strongly advise taking a drive by the site prior to the exam date. The interchange there is not very user friendly and Chicago rush hour is a bad time to be trying to figure it out for the first time.
> 
> Jim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The test in Illinois is offered in several locations besides the Chicago Area. I took it in Champaign. There was also a southern IL location as well.
> 
> I took the Oct 2006 PE exam. The test location was a hotel..slightly on the older side, very narrow wooden table only like 18inches wide. Two people per table. Looks like we were in the breakfast/cocktail room. The proctors said the room was larger than the last time.
Click to expand...

In Oct 2010, the Chicago area location also disallowed schaum's guides, PPI quick reference guides, and *anything handwritten*. Surprisingly, they DID allow printed materials (even ring-bound printouts from the internet) in spite of their posted policy requiring all materials to be publisher bound.

They allowed me to have a printout of my casio calculator manual that I had comb-bound but NOT the original folded Casio manual that came from the factory.

Quality of Location

- older, warn, hotel conference rooms. Over 100 people per room. 2 people per rickety ~20" x 6' table.

Materials Allowed

-- see above

Materials Expressedly Forbidden

-- see above

Parking

--ample and free

Hotel/Travel Accomodations

-- held at the hotel. Rooms were comfortable. ~$100

As mentioned by others, traffic is terrible and the interchanges are a little tricky.

Places to Eat (during break)

-- I brought a jimmy johns sandwich in a cooler and left it in the car. There aren't any obvious places to eat, so plan ahead.


----------



## willsee

Carbondale, Illinois

Quality of Location

Carbondale Civic Center - In a large meeting/conference room. Lighting and location were fine. Had my own 6' table and we were allowed to have books on the desk and any food or drinks, just don't disturb your neighbor.

Materials Allowed

Same Rules as NCEES - In addition the special Continental Services rules (no sample exams, no books directed towards 'test' problems, no photocopies notes in bound binders)

Parking

Parked in the parking lot in front of the civic center. A gentlemen was out front telling people it was ok to park for the entire day.

Hotel/Travel Accommodations

I assume their are hotels nearby. I got off the interstate and there are plenty (off the interstate is about 12 miles to the test site)

Places to Eat (during break)

I drove down the road to a wendy's, but I didn't see much nearby. If you drive 2 to 3 minutes there are a variety of restaurants.


----------



## Mary Faye

Knoxville, TN - Quality of Location - Knoxville Convention Center - actually Holiday Inn Convention Center Exhibit Hall. Hugh room, one person to a table ~6' X 3'. The lighting hum was very loud so I use earplugs (which were provided).

Usual material allowed, all had to be bound.

Forbidden: cell phones, etc. loose paper. I saw a couple of people that had to throw away some loose sheets of paper. People were given the opportunity to put their 'forgotten' cell phones or electronic devices on a table WAY to the side before the exam started.

Parking seemed adequate. I stayed at the Holiday Inn so I don't really know how far away you had to park if your drove there that day. There is always a fee or tax for parking.

Holiday Inn was nice, comfortable and about $100.00 +

I bought a sub the night before &amp; packed it in a cooler for lunch. Chilled in my vehicle listening to my favorite tunes which calmed me down for the afternoon session.


----------



## kjeads

Road Guy said:


> We are trying to build a state specific FAQ thread that would contain specific information for each state.
> For example I think some states will not allow you take into the exam 6 minute solutions and other material.
> 
> I think it would be a benefit to future exam takers if we could help each other out and have some state specific exam info. Also if you know a good hotel close to the exam site, or anything else logistics wise please state that as well.
> 
> We will clean up the thread when we have enough information to build the FAQ thread.
> 
> Thanks to Chris for the idea..
> 
> Here is some more specifics we could go with (thanks to jr for the idea)
> 
> _Quality of Location_
> 
> Materials Allowed
> 
> Materials Expressedly Forbidden
> 
> Parking
> 
> Hotel/Travel Accomodations
> 
> Places to Eat (during break)


Raleigh, North Carolina - The location in Raleigh is great. It's at the McKimmon Center on North Carolina State University's campus. It's very convenient to get to, as it is just off I-440. The exam room was large and well-lit enough to use my solar calculator for the exam. There were two people to a table, and each table was about 8 feet long. I had plenty of room to stretch out with my stuff. Also, books are allowed on the table, which is very convenient.

Any materials are allowed in the room, as long as they are bound. I never saw a proctor check tabs, but I saw tons of people (myself included) with plain, Post-It type tabs, not the permanent glued tabs. Those seemed to be fine. I also saw several people with solved problems books. I didn't bring any myself, because I didn't know what the policy was, but retrospectively, there was nothing in the acceptance letter for the exam that prohibited anything other than loose paper.

Parking at the McKimmon Center is free, but you'd better get there early. I arrived at 7am for an 8am exam, and there were already 200 people waiting to get into the exam room. The McKimmon Center also hosts a multitude of other meetings and conferences each day, so test takers aren't the only ones using the parking lots. On-street parking is typically only 2 hours, and it's a hike to get to those parking spaces. If you use any of the local university parking lots, you need a one day visitor pass, which will cost you $2. Otherwise, you'll get a ticket. Just do yourself a favor and get to the site early enough that it's no problem.

Hotel/Travel - There are local hotels, but none within walking distance of the test site. Your best bet will be to stay somewhere along I-440 in Raleigh or Cary, which will cut down on the driving time to the site.

Places to Eat - The McKimmon Center has an on-site cafe, but the menu is limited. There are a number of fast-food restaurants within walking distance of the site, but I still recommend bringing your lunch, if for no other reason than you won't have to worry about finding a parking space again on your way back from eating.


----------



## nddl04

CA - Visalia:

Pretty much everything as expected, except a contradiction in the rules emailed, mailed and online regarding snacks. The venue asked us to place all snack items under the chair and we were allowed (one at a time) to request to go to the lobby to eat the snack. I had a few power bars in the properly sized baggie. I was actually denied a request to change out a stick of gum right in front of the proctor, and was asked to do that in the lobby.

Slightly annoying, since the rules explicitly stated that small snacks were allowed on the table, but other than that the venue was ok.


----------



## bta15

Road Guy said:


> _Quality of Location_Materials Allowed
> 
> Materials Expressedly Forbidden
> 
> Parking
> 
> Hotel/Travel Accomodations
> 
> Places to Eat (during break)


Anchorage, AK- PE exam

*Quality of Location-* The test was administered in a church gym. Was not the poshest digs, but I wasn't expecting it either. Temperature was fine, shared a folding style banquet table with another person. Chairs were comfortable enough. Not too hot not too cold.

*Materials Allowed-* Any book was allowed and any binded material. You could hand write sheets of paper and stick them in a 3-ring binder if you wanted to, just no loose papers.

*Parking-* There is parking adjacent to the church. I believe you have to pay. Super convenient though.

*Hotel/Travel Accomodations-* The church is in downtown Anchorage. There are many mid to upper scale (for Anchorage standards) hotels within a 5-10 minute walk of the facility. There are definitely more modest hotel/motels easily within a 10 minute drive of the church.

*Places to Eat*- There are dozens of eateries within a 5-10 minute walk of the facility including local finer dining establishments, coffee shops, hot dog stands, mall food court, and bars to get your mind right.


----------



## tesla314

*Seattle - April 2011 - PE*

*Quality of Location*

It's in the Exhibition Hall = basement of the ballet's offices. No problems. 2 people to a table, didn't feel cramped. Restrooms adjacent to the hall. There was a convenient coat rack under the watchful eye of the restroom proctors, though I didn't use it.

*Materials Allowed*

NEECS plus 3-ring bound material. I brought my worked problems but didn't use them because I realized (with sinking stomach) that they were in pencil and that would look really bad. If I'd thought of it I would have xeroxed them. I'd been sure to trace over all my in-book notes in ink so that was ok.

Snacks/drinks were fine, just couldn't keep them on the table (spill hazard).

*Materials Expressedly Forbidden*

They specifically checked our calculators at the start of each session, primary and backup, and weeded out the ones from the non-approved list. They were really particular about it. I think they even wrote down which one we were using.

*Parking*

Directly across the street in the garage. Bring cash and pay as you enter. NEECS worked a deal with the garage for a flat rate for the full 10 hours. Expect a long line to get into the garage. There's a sky bridge and elevators, so you can wheel book carts easily.

*Hotel/Travel Accomodations*

It's at the Center, so it's pretty easy to get to. If you need a hotel, I noticed there's a new one a block away from the site, on Roy. Think it's called the Maxwell.

*Places to Eat (during break)*

It's at the Center, so there's the Center House, but check ahead of time for other events going on that could make for long lines. Whirligig was on when I took the PE, and my EIT was during the Cherry Blossom Festival. I just bring a sack lunch and eat by the fountain. There's also a McMinneman's a block away, behind Teatro Zinzanni. And a billion places a few blocks away in lower Queen Anne.


----------



## Sam77

*Boise, Idaho - April 2011 - PE*

*Location*

The Premium Building at the Expo Idaho. I think the building is used as a barn at other times  . However, the building was clean with no bad smell. Two per table, I am not sure if it was comfortable or not for the examinees because I was lucky that I did not have somebody sharing the table with me. We were about 60 examinees. Bathroom is at the same building.

*Materials Allowed*

Same NEECS requirements, they asked at the beginning of each session everybody to submit any cell phone, unauthorized calculators, cameras ,..

*Parking*

Main parking of the Expo Idaho (free) *Address: Lorimer lane, boise , Idaho 83714*. Park next to Gate A; you have to enter from gate A and walk about 3-5 minutes.

*Places to Eat *

There was plenty of restaurants next to expo Idaho (2-5 minutes driving) also there was a Starbucks for Coffee Lovers B) (2 minutes driving).


----------

